# Linux Gentoo GD2 lib installation



## lx10 (19. Januar 2005)

hallo erstmal,

ist wirklich ein super forum hier. ich hoffe jemand kann mir bei meinem problem
weiterhelfen. 

ich hab ein laufendes apache, php 4.3.4 , mysql system auf meinem webserver. ich wollte jetzt das php script photovote installieren, das funktioniert auch soweit, nur wenn ich bilder uploaden möchte macht er nix. in der anleitung steht auch das die gd2 lib notwendig ist. deswegen möchte ich jetzt die gd2 lib installieren, leider bin ich ein ziemlicher linux anfänger und mir fehlt ein wenig das wissen dazu. es würde mich auch interessieren wie ich den pfad meines php und apache verzeichnisses ermitteln kann ? ich weiß ziemlich blöde fragen 

aber schonmal danke 
lx10


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Also die gblib gibt es hier .
Da ich auf der Page jetzt keine RPM-Pakete gefunden habe, welche gedacht sind die Installation etwas einfacher zu gestalten wirst Du wohl folgendes machen muessen:
Also erstmal das Paket entpacken und in das Verzeichnis wechseln welches beim entpacken (rein zufaellig) entstanden ist.

Dort nacheinander folgende Befehle:
./configure ( ./ nicht vergessen!)
make
make install

Falls beim ./configure was fehlt wird Dir das gesagt, dann kannst Du Dir den Kram danach schenken und musst erstmal gucken was fehlt und es installieren.
Falls beim kompilieren ein error kommt ist was krumm, dann darf geforscht werden.
Die error-Messages geben aber immer ganz nuetzliche Hinweise.


----------



## lx10 (19. Januar 2005)

Super, danke schonmal für die schnelle hilfe. ich hab das jetzt soweit gemacht und 
hatte glaub ich auch keinen fehler dabei. muß ich jetzt noch was am apache oder php ändern damit die gd lib auch verwendet wird ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Im Apache wohl nicht, vielleicht muss in PHP die Unterstuetzung fuer GD drin sein, was evtl. per neukompilieren erfolgen muss. Veilleicht reicht ein Eintrag in der php.ini oder vielleicht geht es auch so.
Ich brauchte die Library fuer irgendwas anderes, weiss garnicht mehr was.
Check's erstmal so.
Falls alles erfolgreich verlaufen ist sollte im Verzeichnis /usr/local/lib (falls Du ohne Prefix gearbeitet hast) eine Datei namens libgd.so (oder aehnlich) zu finden sein.


----------



## lx10 (19. Januar 2005)

also, die libgd.so ist erstellt worden. ich hab jetzt in die php.ini den pfad der libgd.so als 
extension_dir angegeben und noch den eintrag extension=libgd.so hinzugefügt, dann hab ich den apache neugestartet. 
wenn ich mir die phpinfo jetzt anschaue sehe ich aber leider immernoch nicht die gd lib irgendwo installiert. ich hab dann in dem Configure Command Bereich der phpinfo den unten rot markierten eintrag entdeckt. mit meinem anfänger wissen vermute ich das da das problem liegt ? muß ich dann php neukompilieren oder kann ich die configure parameter noch nachträglich ändern ? falls ich neukompilieren müßte wie mache ich das am besten ? 

'./configure' '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs' '--with-ndbm=/usr' '--with-db4=/usr' '--with-mcrypt=/usr' '--with-mhash=/usr' '--without-interbase' '--without-ming' '--without-swf' '--without-sybase' '--with-gdbm=/usr' '--without-mcal' '--without-unixODBC' '--without-pgsql' '--without-snmp' '--with-pdflib=/usr' '--*without-gd'* '--with-png=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--with-jpeg=/usr' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--enable-exif' '--with-tiff=/usr' '--with-tiff-dir=/usr' '--with-mysql=/usr' '--with-mysql-sock=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' '--with-freetype-dir=/usr' '--with-ttf=/usr' '--with-t1lib=/usr' '--with-gettext' '--with-qtdom=/usr/qt/3' '--with-pspell=/usr' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--with-imap=/usr' '--without-ldap' '--with-dom=/usr' '--with-dom-xslt=/usr' '--with-dom-exslt=/usr' '--without-kerberos' '--with-pam' '--disable-memory-limit' '--disable-ipv6' '--without-yaz' '--without-curl' '--enable-dbx' '--with-imap-ssl' '--with-zlib=/usr' '--with-zlib-dir=/usr' '--with-sablot=/usr' '--enable-xslt' '--with-xslt-sablot' '--with-xmlrpc' '--enable-wddx' '--with-xml' '--enable-mbstring=all' '--enable-mbregex' '--with-bz2=/usr' '--with-crack=/usr' '--with-cdb' '--enable-pcntl' '--enable-bcmath' '--enable-calendar' '--enable-dbase' '--enable-filepro' '--enable-ftp' '--with-mime-magic' '--enable-sockets' '--enable-sysvsem' '--enable-sysvshm' '--enable-sysvipc' '--with-iconv' '--enable-shmop' '--enable-dio' '--enable-yp' '--without-ncurses' '--without-readline' '--enable-inline-optimization' '--enable-track-vars' '--enable-trans-sid' '--enable-versioning' '--with-config-file-path=/etc/php/apache1-php4'


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Du wirst wohl neu kompilieren muessen.
Dabei empfehle ich Dir die aktuelle Version von PHP einfach zu ueberschreiben. (mach ich auch immer, laeuft eigentlich ohne Probleme)
Da in dem von Dir geposteten Script "--prefix=/usr" steht, musst auch Du das machen.
Also sieht Deine configure-Zeile so aus: ./configure --prefix=/usr

Dass libgd existiert sollte dann waehrend dem configure automatisch festgestellt werden, dafuer brauchst Du dann keinen weiteren Parameter angeben. Ich bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob Du zwingend Parameter fuer Apache brauchst, aber das kann durchaus sein. Ist schon 'ne ganze Weile her, dass ich PHP fuer 'nen Apache installiert hab. Im Moment ist's einfach nur da.


----------



## grunet (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

 Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem...

 PHP Version 4.3.10 ist installiert, Apache2 ebenfalls, läuft eignetlich alles perfekt.


```
emerge gd
```
 .... hab ich auch gemacht.... anschliessend....

```
emerge php
```
 
 Doch wenn ich nun phpinfo abrufe, steht immer noch without-gd

 Kann mir nicht jemand sagen wie ich in der php.ini die Extantion GD einfügen kann?
 Ich habs versucht mit extension=libgd.so, aber das brachte auch keinen erfolg. 

 Natürlich hab ich den Apache immer wieder neugestartet=)

 Gruss grunet


----------

